# Paphiopedilum insigne,?



## Hakone (Jul 5, 2020)

_Paphiopedilum Insigne_ fma sanderianum ?


----------



## monocotman (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks like some primulinum blood in there...
David


----------



## Hakone (Jul 5, 2020)

Hybrid ?


----------



## Guldal (Jul 6, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Hybrid ?


Absolutely


----------



## Berthold (Jul 7, 2020)

It a nice beginner plant


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 7, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Looks like some primulinum blood in there...
> David


agree


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> agree


 I concur it’s a hybrid of primulinum with possibly a brachy or parvi. Maybe even a green Maudiae type genes in there.


----------

